# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  Venta de guano organico

## AJITO PERU

Señores del foro, se vende 100 toneladas a mas de guano de ave y porcino.
Consultas al 998541530 o al nextel 100*3661.
RICHARD IZAGUIRRE LAU.Temas similares: Terraforte Guano o Compost? VENTA DE GUANO DE INVERNA (Abono Organico) Agrorural inicia talleres agroecológicos con guano de la isla Minag confirma hallazgo de importante yacimiento de guano en isla Lobos de Tierra AgroRural-Junín oferta más de 60 toneladas de guano de islas a precio social

----------


## oscar villanueva

Buenas Noches, me podrias cotizar 90 toneladas de gallinaza y 10 ton de guano de islas...
tambien me gustaria saber si tambien vendes Cal apagada por que necesito 125 ton, gracias 
por favor estamos interesados en comprar.
comunicarse al cel: 971144967 o RPM: #167323
o al mail. eder232@hotmail.com

----------


## kscastaneda

La cal apagada es un rollo comercializar pues hay que estar registrados tanto el comprador como el vendedor en la DIVANDRO.
Si lo haces por el tema del pH de los suelos de la sierra, tambien puedes usar el sulfato de calcio TIERRAVERDE. 
Sobre el encalado; es la acción de adicionar enmiendas cálcicas al suelo ya sea para corregir acidez como para regularla si esta muy básica por el efecto buffer que proporcionan.
Antes de tomar una medida de encalado, hay que agregar la trazabilidad en cuanto a que fuente emplear por el tema del proceso de fabricación de cal; no olvidemos que el rendimiento de la piedra caliza en cal es de aproximadamente 50% es decir por cada tonelada de cal producida también se ha colocado en el medio ambiente una tonelada de CO2 a esto se suma el tipo de combustible que se usa en los hornos, si fuera carbón de piedra ó antracita, resulta que por cada tonelada de cal producido se ha colocado en la atmósfera de 0.25 a 0.5 toneladas de CO2 por la quema del carbón. 
Es decir por cada tonelada de cal estaría eliminándose un mínimo de 1.25 toneladas de CO2, además de los iones de azufre que ocasiona la lluvia ácida. Esto es motivo de pensar en otras estrategias como aplicación de sulfato cálcico TIERRAVERDE.

----------


## Hugo Eduardo Salcedo M.

Hola, desearia saber como se comporta el guano de cerdos en el cultivar paltos.
Me podrias enviar informacion al respecto.
Gracias.
hugo

----------

